# Sib 5 Default Positions bug? Reset Position only changes score, not parts...



## PaulWood (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi guys,

In Sibelius 5, I have set up custom default positions for various text styles. One style I have - essentially boxed bold text - is called "Keyboard Patch Number".

The default vertical position below the middle of the staff is 7 for the full score, and 5 for the parts.

When I create text in that style, it defaults to 7 below in the score, but oddly 7 below in the parts as well. If I select and "reset position" in the score, the position remains 7 below in the parts. I have to go into the part and "reset position" for it to change to 5 below.

Is this a bug? Is there a way of setting different default positions in the score/parts (there ARE 2 boxes in the dialog for this!) and having it work without having to go into each part and reset position?

It's not a biggie, just a pain when you have 30 songs and 3 keyboard parts to edit in a month :D 

Cheers!

Paul

(incidentally, it works perfectly for retroactive system text styles like Metric Modulation, Tempo, Metronome Mark etc, but I have also noticed this problem with cresc and dim hairpins)


----------

